# Early this morning...



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2005)

my little camera and I saw this:

















(The flecks in this last one are birds in the sky, not dirt on the sensor )


----------



## deveel (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, I really should get up earlier ... I love the cobwebs. Go ahead, Corinna, shoot more of them different angles, different focus, different zoom (and I can sleep longer when you take the photos )


----------



## woodsac (Sep 27, 2005)

I especially like the last two. Love the rays on the last.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 27, 2005)

oh Corinna... how early was that!??!


----------



## megapaws (Sep 27, 2005)

I love the colours/webs in the second picture. The first picture looks so dreamy... makes me feel like rubbing the sleep from my eyes. Great shots


----------



## A.Rotshtein (Sep 27, 2005)

The last image.....Beautiful sunset with the rays...

Next time try to get closer (-;

AR


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh Corinna... how early was that!??!


 
About 7:45h...

The last was nearer to 8 o'clock then.

There was a hart in the woods that can be seen in the background of the last photo (with the rays) and it cried and cried all the time (rutting season) and the sound was awful and loud and I was torn between wanting to go nearer and NOT wanting to go nearer. I decided I did NOT want to go nearer.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG LaFoto! what had you been doing there so early?!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 27, 2005)

Taking photos, Mentos. Taking photos! Or where, do you think, did these come from?
(My alarm goes at 5:45 every day, and by 7, the family have left the house. Then I can start going out to take photos!  I rarely do so, mind, but today I thought it might be worth it).


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 27, 2005)

beautiful shot's LaFoto, the second is too cool!


----------



## toruonu (Oct 7, 2005)

The second one is good  But try adding auto-levels and a bit of sharpen  And the colors come to life  No idea if it looked that way during the early morning hours, the light conditions normally change quite rapidly then  

If interested I can through my link


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 7, 2005)

Can't do levels and curves. No Photoshop. 
Just my little editing programme that came with the HP Scanner, it's called "HP Image Zone" and serves me all right in so far as my knowledge and skills don't really expand towards all the possibilities on PS :shock: ....!

You may want to give it a try, though. Feel free - I never mind anyone helping me get a nicer photo!


----------



## toruonu (Oct 7, 2005)

Just a thought, not that it's nicer than your original


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you .
The colours do come out better!


----------



## toruonu (Oct 7, 2005)

Well I really admire people who manage to take good pictures without after editing in PS  To me that seems like an impossible task  I personally always take pictures in RAW and that really requires afterprocessing


----------



## Mansi (Oct 7, 2005)

what a sweet morning corinna!
i like the contrast boost by toruonu...
nice shots


----------



## Chiller (Oct 7, 2005)

Good morning LaFoto.  Isnt it great getting up   really early.  Look at the awesome shots ya got.   Very nice. !!! :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Oct 7, 2005)

very niiiiiice  love the spidey webs....those also look grerat when backlit by the setting sun.
Love the first ...reminds me when I lived in the north of Canada.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 7, 2005)

I really like #1.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 7, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I really like #1.


 
:thumbup:  good exposure.


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 7, 2005)

whoa.. love the second one, lafoto... i really dig that... 

your sure grabbing the reins, and running lafoto.. your stuff just gets better annd better... these are awesome... 

(can i get a free autograph when you produce your photo book??)


----------



## M @ k o (Oct 7, 2005)

Really cool shots Lafoto, very level in #3.  8 )


----------



## JoeGr3 (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the first one the best.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 7, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ...(can i get a free autograph when you produce your *photo book*??)


 
**Gulp!**

My *what????* :shock:

Oh my... :hug:: thank you so much for the thought, aprilraven, but, erm :meh: ... :blushing: :blushing: :blushing:


----------



## Randog (Oct 9, 2005)

Very nice shots Corinna! I like #2 and #3 the best. Great work!!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 9, 2005)

Awww, thank you all once again :blushing:
I don't really deserve all this.
I find it quite difficult to correctly expose a photo with lots of shadows and the sun breaking through, like that first one here. But I keep trying .


----------



## toruonu (Oct 9, 2005)

Regarding exposure, if I see correctly from your sig Corinna, then you own a Digital Rebel XT? If so, then you can capture in RAW. If so, then try under-exposing a shot, then taking the same shot at normal levels and then one with overexposure (well actually that's what you would do if you don't have RAW, but it helps with RAW as well). 

Then you need photoshop (which I guess you really should get ) and then you can use the RAW file with over and underexposure (you can adjust a RAW file by +- 4 stops of light, so ...) and get the sun and fog from underexposed shot and the details of the forest from the overexposed shot (or from the same RAW, depending on exposure compensation). Then you can merge these two images together to get the perfect exposure. Or if you just got one shot, then slightly underexpose and use shadows/highlights tool to bring out the details/colors in shadow area...

But yeah, this all requires you to have PS ... You can always download a trial version of CS2 from Adobe website !


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 9, 2005)

Ah, if only my SLR were a *D*SLR ... the Canon 350D is my dream camera but so far still just a dream.
And I doubt I will ever be able to understand Photoshop. I try to read all your explanations and instructions here and there and think "Whoooooo, too much for me".

No, these were taken with the little compact digital camera, the Canon Powershot A95.


----------

